# NEWBIE!



## Tillybilly (Nov 14, 2005)

We are just stating on our 2nd IVF cycle at Bristol.  It may sound like we are giving up before we start, but a very lovely friend has offered to be our surrogate.

We have very limited funds so am wondering if it is better to put all our money into a more likely candidate!  Have been told our embies were good, I think its just my useless womb that is stopping us after several myo's and endo.

Gonna go with it this time, but is there any advice you lovely ladies can give us if this doesn't work?

I know part of it is actually "BEING" pregnant, but if at the end we can have a baby, we'll go for it - after all, pregnancy is only 9 months.

Love to all
TB xxxx


----------

